# Online shopping



## Dangerous Dave (May 12, 2010)

i wanna buy Corsair smps. i am buying from *lynx-india.com . just wanna know that is it a trusted website to shop from.

and also suggest me some other websites.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 12, 2010)

Yeah seems legit site.


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2010)

nvidia_fan said:


> i wanna buy Corsair smps. i am buying from *lynx-india.com . just wanna know that is it a trusted website to shop from.
> 
> and also suggest me some other websites.
> 
> Thanks in advance..



Where you from...city..?


----------



## VarDOS (May 12, 2010)

*www.smcinternational.in/

TRY IT!


----------



## DigitalDude (May 12, 2010)

^^ +1
get it from SMC or The IT wares - theitwares.com


_


----------



## Dangerous Dave (May 12, 2010)

@ asigh i live in gurgaon


----------



## VarDOS (May 12, 2010)

then why are you purchasing it online?, Nehru Place will be the best for you.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (May 12, 2010)

because my friend told me that you will get cheaper deal here then Nehru palace . is it true?


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2010)

^^
It depends on the parts. Plus all parts may not be available at SMC. Though if you really want them, you can give them a portion of the payment, and he can get you the part and courier you / else you can pick up. 

What all you want..?

Check prices with:
SMC
itwarez
primeabgb
delta peripherals

Which ever is the cheapest (vat+shipping), get it from there. You could even call up SMC.

*EDIT:*
You want a Corsair unit. Phone SMC and ask them. They can courier too. They accept EFT.


----------



## satdeep (May 12, 2010)

lynx is legit...i bought a 5750 and psu from them...have also visited their store in chd....rest assured its legit...


----------



## anubisX (May 13, 2010)

Don't buy anything from LYNX, they're horrible. You can check their forums, may be they're shut it down. If you really wanna buy something online, try :

theitwares.com
theitdepot.com
smcinternational.in

You won't regret it.


----------



## Revolution (May 13, 2010)

I never shop online.
I'm afraid of being cheated and I think the process is complex for nub like me.....


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 13, 2010)

Revolution said:


> I never shop online.
> I'm afraid of being cheated and I think the process is complex for nub like me.....



What is complex man in the process ?


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2010)

Revolution said:


> I never shop online.
> I'm afraid of being cheated and I think the process is complex for nub like me.....



Cheated how..?


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> What is complex man in the process ?



They don't accept cash and I don't have Credit Card.....





asigh said:


> Cheated how..?



You have to pay in advanced.
And if they not send your product after ur payment ?
U don't claim anything cos u don't have any proof of payment.
And some company like Tirupati don't take product for RMA if they not sold locally with bill and product ID.....

May be I'm wrong about Online Shopping cos I'm noob.
So,if I'm wrong I apologize for that and please make that thing clear for me in detail if possible..... 
Thank you!


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 14, 2010)

Ok,now i understand,going by your comments, its better for you to purchase offline


----------



## asingh (May 14, 2010)

Revolution said:


> They don't accept cash and I don't have Credit Card.....
> You have to pay in advanced.
> And if they not send your product after ur payment ?
> U don't claim anything cos u don't have any proof of payment.
> And some company like Tirupati don't take product for RMA if they not sold locally with bill and product ID.....



Not trying to turn you here, but most online portals (India) accept the following method:

1. CC payment
2. EFT transfer
3. DD
4. Direct cash deposit to savings account

I use method (2) the most. Perfectly safe. Infact I prefer to do most of my shopping (except food of course) online. Much more hassle free, less pain.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 14, 2010)

asigh said:


> Not trying to turn you here, but most online portals (India) accept the following method:
> 
> 1. CC payment
> 2. EFT transfer
> ...



Ya online is always better but it seems the local distributor is taking RMA requests for products not purchased from him, then what to do ?


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2010)

asigh said:


> Not trying to turn you here, but most online portals (India) accept the following method:
> 
> 1. CC payment
> 2. EFT transfer
> ...



Thanks,but I don't have too much idea about the 2nd method,EFT Transfer.
I have a SBI Savings Account and an ATM Debit Card.
Are those enough for this method ?
I will try to buy other thing which doesn't comes with warranty and not available locally and may be cheaper.....


----------



## asingh (May 14, 2010)

^^
Get your online activated. There will be an option TPT. Third party transfer. On the portal, you input the user account name, number, bank NEFT code, and fire the transfer. Within few hours, the money is credited to the respective account. Most banks support this method. Perfectly legit. Usually the NEFT code can be pulled by searching the bank name, and branch area. Most sellers provide this code, so you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Thor (May 14, 2010)

hey folks, really thanks here, i came to know abt some good online shopping portals because of this. How about ebay ? Is it any good with respect to electronics stuffs ?


----------



## asingh (May 14, 2010)

^^
Ebay is good. I use it to find stuff not easily available. Like just purchased a digital room clock, with large red LEDs. Was not available locally.


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2010)

nice discussion. learnt a lot. special thanks asigh. however is there any guarantee they will send the original bill? without bill, the customer will be in trouble, do the need arise to RMA that product...!!! also is thunder02.dragon a dealer in Dealers Paradise?


----------



## Revolution (May 15, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Get your online activated. There will be an option TPT. Third party transfer. On the portal, you input the user account name, number, bank NEFT code, and fire the transfer. Within few hours, the money is credited to the respective account. Most banks support this method. Perfectly legit. Usually the NEFT code can be pulled by searching the bank name, and branch area. Most sellers provide this code, so you cannot go wrong.



Thanks!
I have to activate the Online Banking service first then I can try the online shopping......
BTW,we should know the good and bad side of online shopping like we use to discuss about other things.


----------



## asingh (May 15, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> nice discussion. learnt a lot. special thanks asigh. however is there any guarantee they will send the original bill? without bill, the customer will be in trouble, do the need arise to RMA that product...!!! also is thunder02.dragon a dealer in Dealers Paradise?



You always get the original bill. Two copies. One is taped to the courier package, and the original is inside the box. If no bill, then it is an illegal sale right. No dealer will do that.  Be careful with Lynx. I have received original bills from them, but no serial numbers. This is the only case.

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------




Revolution said:


> Thanks!
> I have to activate the Online Banking service first then I can try the online shopping......
> BTW,we should know the good and bad side of online shopping like we use to discuss about other things.



*The only bad thing is getting over the Indian stigma*---of holding a product in your hand, turning it over 10000 times, asking 1000 irrelevant questions, trying to bargain, and finally purchasing. Okay with clothes, and jewellery such you might want to. Why hardware..? Why would you want to see it in the shop. Be sure of your choice, order it.

 You cannot do this with online. I find it perfect. Saves me tons and tons of time.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2010)

asigh said:


> You always get the original bill. Two copies. One is taped to the courier package, and the original is inside the box. If no bill, then it is an illegal sale right. No dealer will do that.  Be careful with Lynx. I have received original bills from them, but no serial numbers. This is the only case.



ok thanks for the explanation. will show it to parents. their thinking like that of before 1947 peoples. hope this change their thinking.



asigh said:


> *The only bad thing is getting over the Indian stigma*---of holding a product in your hand, turning it over 10000 times, asking 1000 irrelevant questions, trying to bargain, and finally purchasing. Okay with clothes, and jewellery such you might want to. Why hardware..? Why would you want to see it in the shop. Be sure of your choice, order it.
> 
> You cannot do this with online. I find it perfect. Saves me tons and tons of time.



true. however the mindset of Indian peoples preprogrammed like that they fear much more than trust


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 15, 2010)

> Be sure of your choice, order it.


 
the products shown in the sites of online shopping are the only things they sell ? or i can give my choice? as in *www.primeabgb.com/ i found they do not have DELL SX2210. So, that means i cannot order that stuff from them?

But again SMCINTERNATIONAL has that DELL SX2210. Now do these sites regularly update their stocks and give current pictures of what they have?


----------



## asingh (May 15, 2010)

If they show it..they will get it. You an also email and  request for a special order. Most sites have live chat too..!


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 27, 2010)

asigh said:


> If they show it..they will get it. You an also email and request for a special order. Most sites have live chat too..!


 

Yesterday i did an email to SMC INTERNATIONAL regarding Dell SX 2210 as it is shown in their site. They also replied to me:


Dear Avijit,
Here are the replies of your queries :
1. WHAT'S IN THE BOXSX2210 21.5" Flat Panel MonitorPower cordVGA cable (VGA to VGA)DVI cableUSB up stream cable (enables the USB ports on the monitor)CD User's guide and documentation2. Total Price will be 12100+200= 12300/- shipped to kolkata.

3. We will deliver it anywhere you want.

4. DD should be payable in favor of " SMC International".
The Address :
*B-10 & 11,*
*Meghdoot Building,*
*Nehru Place, Delhi-110019*

5. You will get a proper printed VAT Paid bill in your name. 

Regards
Sachin
www.smcinternational.in
I also wrote that I am a TD FORUM member.

Now pls tell me should I proceed with 100% trust upon them ? AND should I send the DD through courier?


----------



## asingh (May 27, 2010)

^^
Sachin is their online representative. It should be fine. Can you not do EFT. Else, yes, courier the DD (make it crossed), and keep a photo copy of the courier. I guess when you mail the DD in courier, put a letter inside, stating what all you want, with your delivery address, and mobile/contact number. It is safe.


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2010)

the price mentioned in SMC website are with or without tax?


----------



## asingh (May 27, 2010)

With tax. To confirm just mail them from the contact address on their website.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 27, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Sachin is their online representative. It should be fine. Can you not do EFT. Else, yes, courier the DD (make it crossed), and keep a photo copy of the courier. I guess when you mail the DD in courier, put a letter inside, stating what all you want, with your delivery address, and mobile/contact number. It is safe.


 
thank you sir.

EFT REQUIRES TPT I THINK. Actually i do not have the time to do all this. 
BTW, how many dayas will they take to deliver that stuff?


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2010)

asigh said:


> With tax. To confirm just mail them from the contact address on their website.



mailed though their own member section but no replies yet.

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

also how you got your pc parts shipped for so less. did u asked Amarbir about some special plans? can this be done if getting stuffs from Prime or SMC or MediaHome?


----------



## asingh (May 27, 2010)

Call em...!


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> mailed though their own member section but no replies yet.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------
> 
> also how you got your pc parts shipped for so less. did u asked Amarbir about some special plans? can this be done if getting stuffs from Prime or SMC or MediaHome?


 

All my previous queries were sent through "ask a question about this product".

Now i have also sent a query regarding tax in the same process but no replies till now.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 29, 2010)

> mailed though their own member section but no replies yet.


---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------
GOT ANY REPLY TILL NOW?


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------
> GOT ANY REPLY TILL NOW?



yes i got. but i send them a 2nd one, no reply.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 29, 2010)

> yes i got.


 
what is the reply?



> but i send them a 2nd one, no reply


 
what for ?

And overall what the whole thing is leading to ?

Product cost+shipping cost+(tax)?


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> what is the reply?



i asked them about tax. availability of Cooler Master USP 100. availability & pricing of MSI 785GM E51 (which was removed from the website).



avichandana20000 said:


> what for ?


 
they told they can arrange other cabinets also, so asking about possible pricing. 



avichandana20000 said:


> And overall what the whole thing is leading to ?


 
not able get u.



avichandana20000 said:


> Product cost+shipping cost+(tax)?



product cost + shipping. tax included in most products.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 31, 2010)

> product cost + shipping. tax included in most products


 

 this means for DELL SX 2210 

product cost + shipping = 12100+200.(mailed by Sachin)

TAX IS WITHIN THAT 12100.(this part i require confirmation from their side through mail.)

So i need to pay 12300 all total. if this is the case it is ok.

Tell me one thing will they mention serial number in their bill ?(for this part also i require confirmation from their side through mail)


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> this means for DELL SX 2210
> 
> product cost + shipping = 12100+200.(mailed by Sachin)
> 
> ...



should be. he told most of the products on display are inc of tax.



avichandana20000 said:


> Tell me one thing will they mention serial number in their bill ?(for this part also i require confirmation from their side through mail)



i think this part is not for me. i just asked them about product availability. asigh or some other Delhi based people can pass words.


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2010)

^^
Bill will have serial numbers, Yes.


----------

